
Why I'm Putting All My Savings into Bitcoin - ca98am79
https://falkvinge.net/2011/05/29/why-im-putting-all-my-savings-into-bitcoin/
======
davidgerard
(2011)

Punchline: he lost it all in the Mt. Gox collapse. Putting your money on an
unregulated, uninsured exchange is like keeping your money in a sock under
someone else's bed.

